# The Official Bulls Pictures Thread



## PowerWoofer (Jan 5, 2006)

Hey, I was bored and decided to start a new thread where you can post pictures of the Bulls. It can be about a certain game, a player, a trade or anything. Even some pics from the dynasty years, etc. As long as it has to do with the Bulls.

Here's mine for today:










I don't know why, but that picture is just fascinating to me. lol


P.S.: Keep it to one pic per person per day. Or at least try!


----------



## paxman (Apr 24, 2006)




----------



## GB (Jun 11, 2002)




----------



## paxman (Apr 24, 2006)




----------



## paxman (Apr 24, 2006)




----------



## ScottMay (Jun 15, 2002)




----------



## PowerWoofer (Jan 5, 2006)

ScottMay said:


>


OK, who's that? I've never seen him before. lol


----------



## ScottMay (Jun 15, 2002)




----------



## paxman (Apr 24, 2006)




----------



## ScottMay (Jun 15, 2002)




----------



## ScottMay (Jun 15, 2002)




----------



## ScottMay (Jun 15, 2002)




----------



## paxman (Apr 24, 2006)

is scott may posting the persons responsible for kirk not having a contract extension?


----------



## ScottMay (Jun 15, 2002)




----------



## paxman (Apr 24, 2006)




----------



## PowerWoofer (Jan 5, 2006)

Scott, what do any of these people have to do with the Bulls? lol


----------



## ScottMay (Jun 15, 2002)




----------



## ScottMay (Jun 15, 2002)




----------



## ScottMay (Jun 15, 2002)




----------



## paxman (Apr 24, 2006)




----------



## ScottMay (Jun 15, 2002)




----------



## paxman (Apr 24, 2006)




----------



## ScottMay (Jun 15, 2002)




----------



## paxman (Apr 24, 2006)




----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)




----------



## PowerWoofer (Jan 5, 2006)

King Joseus said:


>


Damn, I remember that Hinrich Jack-in-the-Box promotion. lol what a stupid idea.


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)




----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

I'm done now. I promise. :biggrin:


----------



## BullSoxChicagosFinest (Oct 22, 2005)




----------



## Batman vs. Hamlet (May 13, 2005)




----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

Bagaric!


----------



## RSP83 (Nov 24, 2002)




----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

Dickeyriffic...


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

Okay, maybe I'm not done.










I might be done now...


----------



## UMfan83 (Jan 15, 2003)

Yup for a week...

Heres another one of some former Bulls, the big guy in the back is the only one to never be on this great franchise










I hate John Starks, and if I remember correctly, he hated every second of being a Bull.


----------



## LegoHat (Jan 14, 2004)

Luol with an Arsenal football jersey at the first game at the new Emirates Stadium:










The photo is accompanied by an article from Arsenal.com, Luol is apparently a huge Arsenal fan.


----------



## MoJo8888 (Aug 15, 2002)

PowerWoofer said:


> Hey, I was bored and decided to start a new thread where you can post pictures of the Bulls. It can be about a certain game, a player, a trade or anything. Even some pics from the dynasty years, etc. As long as it has to do with the Bulls.
> 
> Here's mine for today:
> 
> ...


i was at that game...bulls vs t-wolves last year


----------



## calabreseboy (Nov 17, 2004)

King Joseus said:


>



Anstey > All!


----------



## Sham (Dec 2, 2002)

Guess who?












Eddy = Ben











Kendall Gill











An ostrich











YOU KNOW. :wordyo:



I got more somewhere, I'll do it later.


----------



## Rhyder (Jul 15, 2002)




----------



## ScottMay (Jun 15, 2002)




----------



## Sham (Dec 2, 2002)




----------



## LegoHat (Jan 14, 2004)

That's classic Sham, you have been repped! :rofl:


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)




----------



## Sham (Dec 2, 2002)

mizenkay said:


> http://i10.tinypic.com/2gwtmj8.jpg



Before:

http://i10.tinypic.com/2gwtmj8.jpg


After:

http://img75.imageshack.us/img75/3489/kirkstonertl8.jpg


Must be truly horrible to be Kirk.


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

another favorite


----------



## paxman (Apr 24, 2006)

Sham said:


> Before:
> 
> http://i10.tinypic.com/2gwtmj8.jpg
> 
> ...



maybe money can't buy you love, but sure will score you some nice booty


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

and another










stoned out of his mind in this one!


----------



## Sham (Dec 2, 2002)

Maybe I'm gay or something, but I focused straight on his abs there.


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

kirk and his terrible shyness. 


:laugh:


----------



## JonH818 (Aug 31, 2006)




----------



## JonH818 (Aug 31, 2006)




----------



## JonH818 (Aug 31, 2006)




----------



## JonH818 (Aug 31, 2006)




----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

Now I might be done. Maybe.


----------



## ScottMay (Jun 15, 2002)




----------



## ScottMay (Jun 15, 2002)




----------



## ScottMay (Jun 15, 2002)




----------



## JonH818 (Aug 31, 2006)




----------



## paxman (Apr 24, 2006)

is that another one of kirk's hoes?


----------



## Ron Cey (Dec 27, 2004)

JonH818 said:


>


Damn. I don't know if any of you watched The Wire. But Randy looks a lot like "Wee-Bey" in that picture.


----------



## Sham (Dec 2, 2002)

mizenkay said:


> [/IMG]
> 
> kirk and his terrible shyness.
> 
> ...



Kirk might have many a floozie, but he's still not in the league of Ron Harper.










The comparison between the two just got a bit closer.


----------



## paxman (Apr 24, 2006)

haha pimpish


----------



## UMfan83 (Jan 15, 2003)

Sham said:


> Kirk might have many a floozie, but he's still not in the league of Ron Harper.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Funny thing is, I know the girl in this picture, who is friends with the girls in the one you posted.



Sorry, I am an idiot and can't get the non-thumbnail picture to show. Click on the thumbnail for the whole picture. The girl I know is the one on the right


----------



## Wishbone (Jun 10, 2002)

UMfan83 said:


> Funny thing is, I know the girl in this picture, who is friends with the girls in the one you posted.
> Sorry, I am an idiot and can't get the non-thumbnail picture to show. Click on the thumbnail for the whole picture. The girl I know is the one on the right



now how you know dat girl? she got a sister? 

allright seriously now -- I looked at your avatar picture, and for a moment there, I honestly thought that was a picture of Rashaan Salaam in his Bears days....

now eventually I came to my senses and realized it's Vasher (an unmeasureable improvement), but for just that moment, I was questioning if the picture was somehow sarcastic or something.


----------



## Batman vs. Hamlet (May 13, 2005)

I wonder if we can find a picture of everyone who's played for the Bulls....


----------



## PowerWoofer (Jan 5, 2006)

That would take a lot of time and effort. lol Let's do it!

P.S.: I'm joking. It is too great of a task.


----------



## Bulls rock your socks (Jun 29, 2006)

Ron Cey said:


> Damn. I don't know if any of you watched The Wire. But Randy looks a lot like "Wee-Bey" in that picture.



Nah. randy brown looks exactly like that guy in the show Martin. with martin lawerence. u know his two friends on the show. and the other bald friend looks like horace grant haha


----------



## soonerterp (Nov 13, 2005)

paxman said:


> is that another one of kirk's hoes?


Pax I know what you mean but I have just the tiniest pick and I don't normally do this:

*ho* -- female of diminished repute that could be likened to a "soiled dove"
*hoe* -- garden implement.

I don't have pictures right now. Maybe later.


----------



## BullSoxChicagosFinest (Oct 22, 2005)




----------



## paxman (Apr 24, 2006)

soonerterp said:


> Pax I know what you mean but I have just the tiniest pick and I don't normally do this:
> 
> *ho* -- female of diminished repute that could be likened to a "soiled dove"
> *hoe* -- garden implement.
> ...


:laugh: well done, but what about plural conjugation, my friend?

potato --> potatoes.
ho --> hoes.

i would make a kickass elementary school teacher 

(dan quail could benefit from reading these boards)


----------



## SALO (Jun 6, 2002)

JonH818 said:


>


 :worship:


----------



## SALO (Jun 6, 2002)

Bulls rock your socks said:


> Nah. randy brown looks exactly like that guy in the show Martin. with martin lawerence. u know his two friends on the show. and the other bald friend looks like horace grant


 :rofl:


----------



## soonerterp (Nov 13, 2005)

paxman said:


> :laugh: well done, but what about plural conjugation, my friend?
> 
> potato --> potatoes.
> ho --> hoes.
> ...


D'oh!

So much for my Language Arts degree. 

I guess I don't have pictures. Google image has betrayed me.


----------



## BullSoxChicagosFinest (Oct 22, 2005)




----------



## SausageKingofChicago (Feb 14, 2005)

ScottMay said:


>


Dalibor looks different with hair


----------



## SausageKingofChicago (Feb 14, 2005)

mizenkay said:


> kirk and his terrible shyness.
> 
> 
> :laugh:


Forget about being stoned out of his mind on the boat

This one - he definately looks like he's just been doing some Crystal Meth


----------



## soonerterp (Nov 13, 2005)

I'm really sorry for this SausageKing but he looks like a dead guy who's been propped up for the camera.


----------



## SausageKingofChicago (Feb 14, 2005)

soonerterp said:


> I'm really sorry for this SausageKing but he looks like a dead guy who's been propped up for the camera.


Bernie Hinrich


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

bump.

btw *sham* - hilarious avatar

:laugh:

happy belated thanksgiving everyone!!


----------

